

Show HN: Who Will I Know There? - peter_l_downs
http://wwikt-peterldowns.dotcloud.com

======
sebg
In addition to facebook, it would be helpful to have twitter, linkedin, etc
involved. Also, if I belong to meetup, figure out what groups I like where I
am and show me the meetups / events that are happening where I will be.

I don't travel enough for this to be interesting, but it could be for sales
people who travel quite frequently for their jobs.

As a tangent, you could make a service called whom else should I sell to
there... If I am going to make a sales call in san francisco, tell me what
other companies with offices there I can call on as well.

~~~
peter_l_downs
Thanks for the feedback! I made this as a way to play around with node.js and
the facebook API, but you're right that it would be helpeful to have twitter /
linkedin / other sites involved.

~~~
sebg
Of course, I signed up and like how it auto loads people and then displays
their picture. It made me realize someone I knew from high school now lives in
my town so that was a neat surprise! The pictures are narrow and single file
all the way down, have you played with using this jquery plugin
(<http://www.wookmark.com/jquery-plugin>)? It might make the site look a
little more modern as it'll have the "pinterest" layout with all my friends on
it.

